# Foren-Achievements!



## Pusillin (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin mir sicher dass ich nicht der einzige bin,
der auf die Idee kam, Foren Achievements zu erstellen!

Jedoch fande ich langweilig, dass jeder spieler nur seine eigenen erfolge in der signatur hat!
deswegen kam ich auf die Idee, dass man eine bestimmte Anzahl an allgmein gültiger achievments hat,
welche von allen foren mitgliedern zu erringen sind (wie in wow eben).
dies würde mehr aktivität und Interesse als
positiven nebeneffekt haben!

Dieser Tread soll lediglich ein paar beispiele nenen, ich hoffe auf eure vorschläge!
allerdings bitte ich euch, keine schwachsinnigen oder flame erfolge hier einzubringen, da
dies negative nebeneffekte hätte.
ebenso bitte nur archievements posten, die mit den Foren zu tun haben, in WoW gibt es genug!

wenn viele user die idee gut finden, erstelle ich eine umfrage, in denen die besten gewählt werden!

Ich fange mal an mit 4 Beispielen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




könnt natürlich auch meine achievements bewerten, aber
sind eher sponat erstellt, um euch nen denkanstoß zu geben,
vielleicht schafft es auch eines unter die Besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Freue mich auf Ideen und Comments!


----------



## Omidas (19. Februar 2009)

Ansich keine schlechte Idee

Nur muss man höllisch aufpassen, dass sowas nicht in Späm ausarten würde.
Müssten die Mods sicher überstunden schieben.

Aber ansonsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ne inovative Idee

Edit: 
Kaum gedacht, dass ich besser nicht schreibe "falsches Forum" und ein F5 später verschoben^^


----------



## Ol@f (19. Februar 2009)

Führt eh nur zu mehr Spam.


----------



## BlizzLord (19. Februar 2009)

Gute idee aber wie schon gesagt die Com würds versauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, "Die schwarze Acht" führt sicher nicht zu Spam zum Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne nette Idee ists, allerdings werden dann sicher Threads extra dafür erstellt und ich kann
mir auch kaum vorstellen wie das Softwaretechnisch realisierbar sein soll...


----------



## Pusillin (19. Februar 2009)

wegen der verschiebung bekommt es nun keiner mehr mit -.- schade,
da 99% der user nur auf den foren ticker schauen


----------



## Lillyan (19. Februar 2009)

Trotzdem können wir den Thread nicht im beliebtesten Forum belassen, wenn er nicht dahin gehört...


----------



## riesentrolli (19. Februar 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> wegen der verschiebung bekommt es nun keiner mehr mit -.- schade,
> da 99% der user nur auf den foren ticker schauen


belege plz


----------



## Dalmus (20. Februar 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, "Die schwarze Acht" führt sicher nicht zu Spam zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wetten dass?
Was meinst Du wieviele Idioten plötzlich auf die Idee kommen etwas ältere Threads mit 8 Seiten wieder auszugraben und irgendwas zu posten, um anderen das Achievment zu versauen? Gibt immer solche Spassvögel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (20. Februar 2009)

lol
foren achievements oO


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

looool giev foren achievements


----------



## claet (20. Februar 2009)

2 völlig unnütze kommentare .. und das wo tabuno sich grade in nem anderen thread über nen counterpusher aufregt .. tze tze 

ich reporte das mal und bitte den mod darum dieses posting gleich mitzulöschen!


----------



## Tabuno (20. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich drücke es mal in anderen Worten aus, damit es auch Leute wie claet verstehen. Ich finde die Idee sehr einfallsreich und würde mich über sowas freuen, aber Achievements bitte wo es nicht in Spam ausartet.
und jetzt nochmal zu claet, ob ich das jetzt so oder so schreibe ist wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: das ist was anderes als wenn ich schreiben würde ololol kein plan


----------



## Pusillin (20. Februar 2009)

wie schon gesaagt,
es sollten nur archievements gelten, die positive nebeneffekte haben,
einen  haben sie ja alle ---> mehr aktivität!

Außerdem würde diese Tatsache buffed wirklich einzigartig machen,
etwas ganz besonderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

natürlich wäre es viel arbeit, aber man könnte eventuell, falls geld fehlt,
zu spendeaktionen aufrufen, wodurch spende vielleicht dann nachher schon einen extra erfolg bekommen,
dass sie gespendet haben, als zusätzliche motivation!

Außerdem könnte man nach guten programmieren hier suchen, die
bereit wären, freiwillig daran zu arbeiten!

egal, wie es auch kommt, ich hoffe es klappt!

p.s.: versteh nicht wieso viele die idee doff finden, bitte auch einmal posten wieso
ihr dagegen seid!


----------



## Naarg (21. Februar 2009)

Weil es die Natürlichkeit eines Beitrages/ eines Forums verfälscht. 
Ich habe nichts gegen deine Ideen, aber da mir keine andern Beispiele einfallen, werde ich deine Ideen als Beispiele heranziehen:

Erst ab 12: Wenn man irgendwo Antwort geben muss, um der Sache (Diskussion) weiter zu dienen, dann sollte man es tun, und nicht jegliche Fortführung durch nichtposten verhindern.

Die schwarze Acht: Mr A: "Ab hier bitte nicht mehr schreiben, ich will das Archievment, kkthxbaibai" Mr B: "Lool das hat hier noch nie jemand bekommen!" Mr A: "Du Arschloch! Noch 27 tage, dann hätte ich es gehabt!!!! Jetzt darf ich wieder von vorne Anfangen" 
Japjap, sowas führt schnell zu Streit.

Gruppenzwang: Ich hasse diese Dinger, und will mir keines erstellen, will aber auch nicht die Punkte verpassen (Archievment = Big Penis) Somit wird das ganze ziemlich frustrierent für mich. (Das hier ist nicht meine persöhnliche Meinung, sonder dient nur wieder als Beispiel)

ich meine es Ernst!: Bald schon wirst du die ersten finden, die an irgendeinen Beitrag einfach nochmal 9 Zeilen Nonsense hängen, um an das Archievment zu gelangen. Ähnlich wird es mit den anderen Archievments gehen.

Das ganze steht und fällt mit der "Archievmentgeilheit" der User. Gehe alle wie gewohnt miteinander um, und achten nicht auf diese Archievments, kann das sogar klappen, und Spaß bringen. Wächst das aber so aus, wie in WoW, wo man extra nochmal alle alten Instanzen abfarmt für die Archievments, man quasi gezielt diese Sammelt, wird daran jeder sehr schnell den Spaß verlieren und die Archievments verfluchen. 
Verstehst du jetzt?

Von der Entwicklerseite her, das dürfte irre viel Arbeit geben, jeder einzelne Post müsste gecheckt, archiviert, nummeriert und gespeichert werden, jedes mal wenn man einen neuen Post erstellt, müsste eine Software wieder alles Checken, der wieviele Post in diesem Forum? der wieviele Edit? Habe ich auf den 4 Seiten davor schon mehr als 3 mal geschrieben? Wurde dieser Thread an einem Freitag dem 13. geschlossen? Die wievielte Verwarnung von einem Moderator habe ich bekommen? 
Um so mehr Archeivments, destso größer wäre das Abfrageprozedere, und das rechne mir mal auf... sagen wir 150 Archievments,und 20 Userposts (zu Spitzenzeiten) die Minute hoch. Ein unglaublicher Rechenaufwand, der kaum zu stemmen wäre. 

Ich hoffe, dass hat dir deutlich genug erklärt habe, warum das einfach nicht so einfach ist.

 Naarg hat soeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erlangt!


----------



## Pusillin (12. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Mr_Multikill (13. März 2009)

ich glaub dass es dann im forum übertrieben voll wird mit i.welchem spam^^
ach ja, Naarg, du hast das achivement eig. ned gekriegt, du hast leerstellen rein und absätze sind auch drin :O xD


----------



## Naarg (13. März 2009)

Nene, das ist so gemeint, dass die Leerzeilen und Absätze nicht mitgezählt werden. Wenn ich euch nen unstrukturierten Textblock vor die Nase klatschen würde, könnts ja keiner lesen ohne das er durchdreht.


----------



## Pusillin (11. April 2009)

anscheinend geht es doch -
siehe ostereiersuche.
sogar titel sind freizuschalten,
und einfache erfolge wie lest 
100 themen oder so sind kein problem, denke ich.
man sollte extra achten, nichts zu tun was in spam ausatet,
wie schreibe x beiträge, oder x buchstaben. 

und bitte, bezieht euch nicht immer auf meine vorschläge.
es waren nur vorschläge, die mir spontan in den kopf gekommen sind, ohne groß zu überlegen, wollte nen denkanstoß geben.
hat aber anscheinend nicht geklappt, stattdessen ist es ein "bewertet meine beispiele" tread geworden -.-

also bitte, nach dem neusten stand, der ostereiersuche, und dem beweis,
dass es doch nicht so schwer ist,
äußert eure meinung und nennt beispiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

